# Was unter dem Trikot



## Kevin N (4. August 2009)

Hey, ich wollte mal nachfragen, was ihr unter euren Trikot´s anzieht.
Nix oder doch was?


----------



## tobym (4. August 2009)

je nach Temperatur, im Sommer nix, im Herbst/Winter Funktionsunterwäsche

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsocke (4. August 2009)

immer Funktionsunterwäsche, je nach Jahreszeit und Temperaturen in entsprechend angepasster Qualität Dicke


----------



## Tifftoff (4. August 2009)

nix


----------



## Baxx (4. August 2009)

nichts


----------



## Revelator (4. August 2009)

nix oder meinen 661 CoreSaver


----------



## DerAugsburger (4. August 2009)

Hej, da ich Trägerhosen habe, ist es mir lieber dass ich n Funktionsunterhend habe. Dann die Hose, und dann das Trikot.
Notwendig ist das aber nicht....!

________

gruß

Alex


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. August 2009)

Nichts.


----------



## fissenid (5. August 2009)

Funktionsunterhemd... immer.... winter warm und dick.... sommer luftig und dünn


----------



## tvaellen (5. August 2009)

Die meisten Trikots sind so geschnitten, dass der Schweißtransport nach außen nur dann richtig funktioniert, wenn man ein geeignetes Funktionsunterhemd darunter trägt. Dazu gibt es zahllose Tests in allen möglichen Bikezeitschriften in den letzten Jahren. Nur ganz eng geschnittene Trikots funktionieren auch so. 

Wenn man ein weit geschnittenes Trikot ohne Funktionsunterhemd trägt, kann man auch gleich ein Baumwollshirt anziehen.


----------



## ND4SPD (6. August 2009)

Kevin N schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte mal nachfragen, was ihr unter euren Trikot´s anzieht.
> Nix oder doch was?



Löffler Netzunterhemd. Egal wie heiß es ist.

http://www.loeffler.at/de/Produkte/Underwear/Herren/Unterhemden/3366-HR.-NETZ-SINGLET


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## majere (6. August 2009)

Ich trage auch immer ein Funktionsunterhemd drunter, hat m.E. den Vorteil, dass der Schweiß abgeleitet wird, ich aber bei einer Abfahrt nicht auskühle, da noch eine dünne Schicht an mir liegt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. August 2009)

Haut


----------



## Affenmensch (6. August 2009)

Meinen Pelz. Trage nur ein Trikot um die Augen anderer zu schonen


----------



## brotdose (7. August 2009)

Nichts, ich zieh allenfalls was drüber.
Grüße


----------

